# Early menopause - how can they regulate my cycle if I haven't had one in 6 month



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

I have just started treatment at IVI Alicante using doner eggs. I have been put on progesterone, aparently after 1 week Of taking progestorone I'll start menstraiting, then I've to go on the contraceptive pill for 21 days then menstrate again. I'm confused cause I'm going through the early menopause and haven't had a period in 6 months so will this work?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I believe so. The withdrawal of the progesterone should make you bleed. All that's needed is a bleed to thin the lining before you start, then external support via oestrogen and later progesterone, will prepare the lining for transfer.

Usually, a woman ovulates and the corpus luteum produces progesterone but if no embryo implants the progesterone level drops at the end of the luteal phase and that brings on your period.

But it can all be stimulated artificially.


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info, everything is so confusing!  I'm slowley getting my head round everything x


----------

